# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Хит-парад самых необычных свадебных традиций

## Irina

*Итак, 10-е место.*

На свадьбе  японцев молодожены должны выпить сакэ. Ровно девять глотков. Но первый глоток особенно важен для японцев. После этого глотка молодых уже считают супругами.

*9-е  место.* Старинная шотландская традиция.

На бракосочетании в Шотландии, как только произнесены клятвы верности, молодой супруг надевает на плечи своей жены клетчатый платок и прикалывает его булавками из серебра. Кстати, платок должен быть таких цветов, которые считаются цветами семьи жениха. 

*8-е  место.* Греческие свадебные танцы.

"Танец денег" исполняют на свадебной церемонии  в Греции. Гости танцуют с молодоженами, а во время танца прикрепляют к свадебным нарядам молодых денежные купюры.

А еще в Греции по-особенному подготавливают ложе для  первой брачной ночи. На постели, предназначенной  для молодоженов, обязательно прыгают и бегают маленькие дети. Говорят, что если супруги потом будут спать на этой постели, вся их жизнь сложится благополучно, во всем будет изобилие.

*На  седьмом месте* нашего хит-парада свадебный обычай Африки. Эту свадебную традицию сохранили даже те, кто когда-то покинул свою родину и переехал на Новую Землю. Многие американцы переняли ее. Так что же это за традиция?

Прыгать через  метлу. Да-да! Жених и невеста перепрыгивали  на свадебной церемонии через  метлу. Все потому, что у африканцев метла символизировала начало семейной жизни, создания семейного очага.

А у африканского племени Кгатла с метлой связан еще один интересный обычай. После свадьбы невеста (уже молодая жена) помогает остальным женщинам семьи подмести внутренний двор. Это означает, что молодая жена готова заниматься хозяйством в доме своего мужа, пока не переедет в свое собственное жилище.
*
6-е * место. Традиции индейцев племени Навахо.

Свадебное платье невесты этого племени обязательно  четырех цветов. Один цвет - сторона света. Черный цвет символизирует север, синий символизирует юг, оранжевый - запад, и юг, соответственно, на платье обозначен белым цветом. У индейцев Навахо много обычаев связано со сторонами света. На свадебной церемонии молодые повернуты к востоку. Ведь на востоке всходит солнце. А восход всегда символизирует начало нового. Для молодых - начало совместной жизни.


*5-е  место.* Англичане проверяют невесту… на выносливость! Девушка поднимает крышку сундука. Тяжелую крышку, которая закрывает церковный сундук.

*4-е  место.* Немецкая традиция - проверка будущего мужа на аккуратность. Более всего распространена эта традиция в Бремене. Молодой человек, который сделал девушке предложение, подметает ступени городской ратуши. А девушка должна оценить качество "уборки".
*
3-е  место.* В Нигерии родственники невесты буквально избивают жениха. Так они проверяют, готов ли молодой человек к трудностям. Все родственники невесты становятся в строй друг напротив друга. Жених идет сквозь такой "родственный коридор" и получает удары палками.

*2-е место*  в хит-параде занимает русская свадебная традиция выкупа невесты. Жених и его друзья приезжают в дом невесты. Там их поджидают подруги молодой. Вот у них-то жених и должен выкупить свою возлюбленную. Выкупают деньгами. Их кладут на стол: по углам и в центр. Если жениху удастся во время выкупа дотронуться до невесты, то это значит, что торги завершены.

*И вот, наконец, первое место*. Удивительная свадебная традиция из Чечни.

Там во время  свадебного застолья мужчины сидят  от женщин отдельно. А вот молодая  стоит в углу. На протяжении всего  праздника! И прикрывает лицо фатой. Гости, которые хотят поздравить ее, должны просто сказать: "Принеси воды!". Невеста исполняет просьбу гостя. А он поздравляет девушку и, сделав глоток, кидает в чашку деньги.

----------

